# Web / Graphic Design in Perth



## lc822 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello! I’m a Website and Graphic / UX Designer looking to relocate from the UK to Perth in the near future. I’m wondering if there are many Web and Creative Design agencies located in Perth and if there is much need for qualified designers? Basically, will it be possible to find design work in Perth?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks so much.


----------

